# Location of the Zinnia Wreck out of Panama City or Destin



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

The coordinates I have for the Zinnia are 29 17.741 N 86 38.643 W. When I plot that on a plotter it puts the wreck about 50 miles of of the Panama City pass (about 30 miles out of Destin) and in 200 fathoms of water. The site I got the info from (http://myfwc.com/CONSERVATION/Conserv_Progs_Habitat_Saltwater_reef_results.asp?county=Bay) says it is only in 200 feet of water.



Does anybody have the actual location of this wreck?



Thanks


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting. 

In Supermap, I have 2 similar names but they are far apart: ZENNIA & ZINNIA

ZENNIA: 29 17 741 x 85 38 642 ...about 193-200' of water, SE out of Destin.. This seems to be the coordinates listed on a fewother sites I checked too.

ZINNIA: 29 17 740 x 86 38 640 ...whichare the coordinates fromFWC, butlike you said it'sin 200+ fathoms,South out of destin..

Maybe FWC got the 85 vs 86 partconfused because the rest of the coordinates agree..


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you. The Zennia coordinates make a lot more sense. I tried to switch a few numbers around but I didn't switch those for some reason.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like it is actually further away from the PC pass than the other numbers show, but like you say it is in the right amount of water. It is over near the Empire Mica.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

There are actually 2 of themone is Zinnia 2917,740 8638,643

and the one Zennia is 2917740 8538643 found on Florida-offshore.com


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

So there actually are two different wrecks on the bottom, their names being 1 letter different and the coordinates 1 number different? That seems too much like a coincidence to me, but stranger things have happened.


----------

